# Topics > Related topics > Events >  AI Event Series for Business

## Airicist

Organizer - AI Business

Website - theaisummit.com

----------


## Airicist

The AI Summit London 2017

Published on Jul 5, 2017




> Supported by the leading AI solution providers, including our 2017 Industry Partners Amazon Alexa, Google Cloud Platform, HCL, IBM Watson, Microsoft, Publicis.Sapient and PwC; The AI Summit London gathers 1000+ business CxOs, AI start-up innovators, press/media and acclaimed researchers. The quality of our programme is unrivalled – you will hear exclusive, inspirational insights from acclaimed speakers.

----------

